# Au Sable River Steelhead Stocking Needs Fish Sitter



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Holding pens are going in this week at the mouth Van Etten Creek in the lower Au Sable River for stocked steelhead near the town of Oscoda. Lake Huron Sport Fishing Association needs more people to help fish sit! The steelhead will be held in these pens from April 17th thru 30th and they need to watched 24 hours a day. What is needed is people to volunteer for a 4 hour shift. midnight to 4am, 4am-8am, 8am-12 noon, 12 noon to 4pm, 4pm-8pm and 8pm-midnight. If anyone can help contact Doreen Campbell at 248-624-3328 or 248-310-3429
or email at [email protected]


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Why do they need a 24 hour watch?


Up here in Harrisville we put a HUGE net over top of the fry so the birds couldn't get at them. Also...we didn't tell everyone and their brother where they were. We checked them periodically over their growth time and feedings and they did wonderful.


Just wondering.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

To make sure the pumps keep running and feed the critters


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Why do they need a 24 hour watch?
> 
> 
> Up here in Harrisville we put a HUGE net over top of the fry so the birds couldn't get at them. Also...we didn't tell everyone and their brother where they were. We checked them periodically over their growth time and feedings and they did wonderful.
> ...


Not sure what has to be done while watching them. Will find out tomorrow as i'm fish sitting from noon to 4. Will let you know.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

How close are they to fishing areas. Could you keep an eye on them while fishing on opening weekend? Just a thought since it may be hard next weekend to recruit enough folks.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Ralph Smith said:


> How close are they to fishing areas. Could you keep an eye on them while fishing on opening weekend? Just a thought since it may be hard next weekend to recruit enough folks.


That was my idea - fish while i watch! I had signed up for tomorrow but just got an email and fish did not arrive from hatchery yet. Now there not coming till April 23rd but they still need people.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I know VanEtten used to be closed during extended season, but been awhile since I've been up there, and haven't read up on the rules. Just figured it wasn't fishable until next weekend. Thanks for posting though


----------



## ~Last Chance~ (Apr 7, 2011)

I watched them a couple time last year its very simple feed twice during the 4 hour and record the water temp int the pens and thats about it. And yes you can fish as it is located rite at the mouth of the van etten.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

~Last Chance~ said:


> I watched them a couple time last year its very simple feed twice during the 4 hour and record the water temp int the pens and thats about it. And yes you can fish as it is located rite at the mouth of the van etten.


Nice thanks!


----------

